# Maple



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fished Maple on Sunday. About 14 inches of ice. Saw a lot of Crappies on the AquaView but they didn't want to bite. Probably should have had some type of worm but we were using minnow heads. Saw a couple of Perch as well, but no Walleyes.


----------

